
Neo Geo: Digital Video and Audio to HDMI with Verilog - tosh
https://github.com/charcole/NeoGeoHDMI
======
tosh
4min video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTamCo2C6kg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTamCo2C6kg)

